# Reel mowing on a hill SOLVED!



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So for those that don't know, I have a massive hill in my front yard that is almost impossible to mow evenly. You can absolutely FORGET mowing it with a greens mower, it just slides down. So my only options are mow with the rotary (not really an option, i'm NEVER going back) or mow with the McLane. 
So what happens when you are mowing horizontally on a hill with a reel mower is the the side that faces the bottom of the hill has more gravitational pull and digs an uneven line causing it to look horrible. I have fought and fought this stupid hill forever and today it hit me like a ton of bricks, why not counter balance it somehow. 
So I put a long screw on each side and added 35lbs of weight to opposite side and voila! It was perfect. So if you are struggling with a hill and want to reel mow it try this. I've attached a bunch of pics. This IS NOT for greens mowers, only those with tires (mclane, california trimmer, tru-cut, etc). I can't tell everyone how happy this has made me. Stripes on the hill are in my future.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I'm glad you found something that works for you.


Unfortuantely it will never be the quality i want, but its really the only option i have. That or blow the yard up (which, believe me, i have thought about doing more than once). At any rate, we shall see.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you found something that works for you.
> ...


Before you blow it up you could install a retaining wall to make that hill disappear.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

To make the yard somewhat even the retaining wall would have to be somewhere in the in range of 6 ft high and wrap around the yard. It would cost around 10-20k to do it and backfill resod etc and my HOA would kill meif i put a retaining wall that high in. Plus you could never see it from the road if the yard was 6 feet above eye level. I've thought about it.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Similar challenge with my front yard as well. Have you tried double cutting at alternate diagnal angles? Ive found the below approach to work best for me.

First pass:


Second pass:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

trc said:


> Similar challenge with my front yard as well. Have you tried double cutting at alternate diagnal angles? Ive found the below approach to work best for me.
> 
> First pass:
> 
> ...


I'm just now seeing this thread.. the diagonal double cut also gave me much much better results. I even took pictures in a light that highlights every imperfection so you can see the difference. I'll also disclose I did raise the HOC 1 notch for the second cut, but the change in actual height was negligible.

First 2 are up-down and side-side, next 2 are diagonal.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> > Similar challenge with my front yard as well. Have you tried double cutting at alternate diagnal angles? Ive found the below approach to work best for me.
> ...


I've cut every way imaginable. Up and down, side to side, diagonally.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm assuming by double cut you mean cut one way and then turn around and immediately cut it another? like 45 degrees one way then 45 degrees another?
I see the term double cut all the time but not sure the exact definition


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> I'm assuming by double cut you mean cut one way and then turn around and immediately cut it another? like 45 degrees one way then 45 degrees another?
> I see the term double cut all the time but not sure the exact definition


I am using it here to mean simply two different ways. I have tried the second cut 45 degrees from the first, as well as a second cut 90 degrees from the first.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

trc said:


> First pass:


Holy moly that is a beautiful shot!!!!!!!


----------

